# Cross Training?



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I was trained to be a jumper, so I cross train both my mares over low fences. I do a lot of grids (18-24") and trot/canter ground poles. I don't have any hills in central Georgia, so this type of training gives them a good butt workout. I only jump once every week or two.

I do flat work. I've never had a dressage lesson, so I just play the scales. I try to get three speeds -- slow, medium, and fast -- in every gait. I do lateral work -- sidepassing, leg yielding. We work on relaxed circles and picking up/changing leads. Transitions in and out of all gaits. 

My horses are very trail fit, and these work outs get them steaming! I can tire them out in less than an hour. I think cross training helps achieve a well rounded horse that isn't "just an endurance horse." I've met so many endurance horses who are conditioned to death but are never "trained." They don't have a canter cue, can't move laterally off pressure, don't stand still to mount, and are terrified of an arena. 

Both my horses are also used in a lesson program by little kids. :lol: So they are forced to kick giant soccer balls, do trail class obstacles, and basically adapt to these kids' fancies.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

I do a ton of cross training with my horses. I go by the 50:50 rule when it come to schooling & conditioning. I keep a log for my endurance horse that records the type of ride (schooling--arena/flatwork, conditioning--trail/mileage), duration of the lesson/ride, mileage (if on trail), and HR/recoveries (if on trail). I do not particularly enjoy being in the arena, however keeping a journal forces me to notice if I'm favoring trail work or not doing enough of one or the other. 

I have seen a HUGE different in my mare's muscling and overall strength when comparing her this season to last season when I did not cross train much. Some of the things we do when cross training include dressage/flatwork, jumping/jumping gymnastics, longeing at all 3 gaits in side reins/pessoa, lateral work at the walk on trail, cardio trail days (consistent speed), rapid-fire transitions in the arena, track work (high speed), etc. 

Cross training also involves desensitizing...if we have an opportunity to do something fun/scary/out of the ordinary we do it, so long as it is safe and it sets the horse up for success. This could involve chasing the barking dog, herding a loose cow back into its pasture, following farm equipment down the road, riding through construction, etc. 

Some pictures of us cross training/desensitizing...and a final before and after picture of my mare after a year's worth of work. 

Approaching the scary grain bag








Jumping chute








CTR/Endurance








Dressage








Western Pleasure








Track Work








Beginner Lessons (aka. my boyfriend) :wink:








Riding through deep snow








Free Longeing 








Before & After


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I drive my horses in between rides, and we work on dressage. The ride I did on Tootsie was SO nice because she responds to voice commands so automatically. "Ease" means slow down...no hauling on her face, no fight, she just slows down for a downhill or patch of rocks or mud.

Nancy


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I haven't competed in an endurance ride yet but it is my goal. Along with trying to get in good trail miles I use my two horses in other disciplines. I rope and do cow work including cutting and penning. I also run barrels and poles for fun- mostly. I also do some English with both and jumping. 

I want my home to be able to anything when asked. Ranch work to trails to arena events etc. All of it makes for a better horse and it's good for my own horsemanship. I am no expert in all disciplines or any discipline but the basics in each are great cross training!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Equestrian vagabond (Mar 14, 2014)

We move cattle now and then. And we started putting on a few trail challenges here - great for desensitizing, and for practicing maneuvers - sidepasses, backing, watching their feet, etc.


----------



## Idrivetrotters (Jan 5, 2013)

I take cross training to extremes, but I have a talented and versatile horse so keeping him fresh mentally and physically takes a bit of an effort.

I haven't competed with him yet in LDs but he drives, he is an OTSTB and has a fantastic fox trot and rack, so we do gaited dressage, and teaching him trail obstacles.

Cross training helps with not only conditioning, but keeps them fresh mentally.


----------

